# Gracie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Rare picture of 15 year old pom /chi mix Gracie, she hates posing or rather have a camera pointed at her.
Still a little pistol


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

What breeder did your mom get her from?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I just love her ears.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Olive Love said:


> What breeder did your mom get her from?


I have told this before to you Olive, Gracie's Ill bred mixed breed , with a bad temperament,. If you have to know what breeder she came from, well who knows my eldest niece got her for my mom from a pet store
Yes she is beautiful, but she takes $200 worth of meds a month to made her a happy, non super aggressive biting dog, she has bitten people and dogs.
Beauty has to backed up with good breeding for temperament and health.
I do love Gracie, but I cannot trust her in the same way as my poodles.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dogs4Life said:


> I just love her ears.


Thanks Dogs4life, I call Gracie my point earred devil because of those ears.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You have done an amazing job with her - 15 and still looking good, and happier and more relaxed than for most of her younger years.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I would guess that 15 years ago a mixed would have not been bred by a "breeder". People still referred to them as mixed breeds and usually they were just given away unless a pet store took them to sell like lil Gracie. Today people are purposely breeding different breeds together and I really don't understand the purpose. With respect to the doodle I think they are trying to create a new breed but who knows. My two chichuas came from very different but similar backgrounds. One was given to my daughter when one of our dogs passed, she ws babysitting and had raised this chihuahua until it was housebroken and gave it to her mom, but ended up back with her at 2 when her mom wanted a big dog for protection. This guy was a protector and lived until he was 18 though he came from a backyard breeder he had no health issues and died of old age. Our 2nd chihuahua I took in from rescue, our local shelter had 88 of them. This guy must have been used as a stud, he was found in a dirty wooden playpen in a barn. He had no social experience at all when I got him and when you would touch him he would poop. Took a long time and while he never wanted to be a cuddle dog he was a nice lil guy, He also passed at about 18 based on what his ge was thought to be. Unless taking in a rescue who truly needs you I would not pay money to anyone cross breeding. Just my two cents on the subject.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mufar42 said:


> I would guess that 15 years ago a mixed would have not been bred by a "breeder". People still referred to them as mixed breeds and usually they were just given away unless a pet store took them to sell like lil Gracie. Today people are purposely breeding different breeds together and I really don't understand the purpose. With respect to the doodle I think they are trying to create a new breed but who knows. My two chichuas came from very different but similar backgrounds. One was given to my daughter when one of our dogs passed, she ws babysitting and had raised this chihuahua until it was housebroken and gave it to her mom, but ended up back with her at 2 when her mom wanted a big dog for protection. This guy was a protector and lived until he was 18 though he came from a backyard breeder he had no health issues and died of old age. Our 2nd chihuahua I took in from rescue, our local shelter had 88 of them. This guy must have been used as a stud, he was found in a dirty wooden playpen in a barn. He had no social experience at all when I got him and when you would touch him he would poop. Took a long time and while he never wanted to be a cuddle dog he was a nice lil guy, He also passed at about 18 based on what his ge was thought to be. Unless taking in a rescue who truly needs you I would not pay money to anyone cross breeding. Just my two cents on the subject.


Mufar42, "Hybrids" were all the rage back then too. Intentionally breeding mixed breeds has been going on 20+ years, when I first began looking for a dog Puggles, snoodles etc were a thing.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

twyla said:


> I have told this before to you Olive, Gracie's Ill bred mixed breed , with a bad temperament,. If you have to know what breeder she came from, well who knows my eldest niece got her for my mom from a pet store
> Yes she is beautiful, but she takes $200 worth of meds a month to made her a happy, non super aggressive biting dog, she has bitten people and dogs.
> Beauty has to backed up with good breeding for temperament and health.
> I do love Gracie, but I cannot trust her in the same way as my poodles.


This shows that some ilbred or mixed breed dogs can be aggressive.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Nothing wrong with a mixed breed, but the breeders tend not to use the best of the breed. One of my foster dogs had been a stud in a puppy mill. He hardly looked like a Boston, had a congenital grade grade 4 heart defect. This is what they were using to breed with. Don't get me started.


----------

